# SATA ATAPI DVD drive is not seen -- SOLVED

## Fred Krogh

cat /proc/scsi/scsi gives (among other things) *Quote:*   

> Host: scsi4 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00
> 
>   Vendor: Optiarc  Model: DVD RW AD-7260S  Rev: 1.03
> 
>   Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

  but /dev shows no sign of an sr0 and fdisk -l doesn't show it either.  I've tried to enable everything in the kernel that has to do with this sort of thing, but I suppose, I have missed something.  I'll send or post my .config file if anyone would like to see it.  Thanks,

FredLast edited by Fred Krogh on Sun Jul 10, 2011 12:03 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Veldrin

what does dmesg say? (dmesg | grep DVD -a 3)

----------

## DONAHUE

If talking tape I think you need one of these:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  ---> 
> 
> SCSI device support  --->
> 
> <*> SCSI tape support
> ...

 

and /dev/st_ or /dev/osst_ device name

----------

## Fred Krogh

No tape involved here.  The output from dmesg | grep -i dvd is *Quote:*   

> [    1.477370] ata5.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7260S, 1.03, max UDMA/100
> 
> [    1.483832] scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7260S  1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

  so there is another sign that the dvd is seen by the system.  Thanks for the input, but I'm still at a loss.

----------

## Veldrin

please add -a3 to the grep command - it shows the context, and thus how the systems sees the device.

----------

## Fred Krogh

Sorry, your space between the a and 3 confused me.  Here it is. *Quote:*   

> [    1.476449] ata1.00: ATA-9: C300-CTFDDAC128MAG, 0006, max UDMA/100
> 
> [    1.476672] ata1.00: 250069680 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA
> 
> [    1.477135] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100
> ...

 

----------

## DONAHUE

tricky title: SATA ATAPI Tape drive is not seen.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fred Krogh

I guess I've been going through too much trying to get everything installed from scratch.  I fixed the title.  Many thanks, I'm sorry for the confusion.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
lspci
```

 for hard drive adapter?

----------

## Fred Krogh

I think what you want is *Quote:*   

> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

 , but just in case here is the whole mess *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0100 (rev 09)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0101 (rev 09)
> 
> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 (rev 04)
> ...

 

----------

## Veldrin

```
Device Drivers ---> 

    SCSI device support ---> 

        <*> SCSI CDROM support

        <*> SCSI generic support
```

come to my mind...

----------

## Fred Krogh

Unfortunately, these had come to mind to me as well.  They have been checked.  Thanks.

----------

## DONAHUE

Device Drivers --->

< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->

SCSI device support --->

*** SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) ***

<*> SCSI disk support

< > SCSI tape support

< > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support

<*> SCSI CDROM support

<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers --->

--- Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

[ ]   Verbose ATA error reporting                                       

[*]   ATA ACPI Support                                                  

[ ]   SATA Port Multiplier support                                      

      *** Controllers with non-SFF native interface ***                 

<*>   AHCI SATA support                                                 

< >   Platform AHCI SATA support                                        

< >   Initio 162x SATA support                                          

< >   ACard AHCI variant (ATP 8620)                                     

< >   Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support                              

[*]   ATA SFF support                                                   

        *** SFF controllers with custom DMA interface ***               

< >     Pacific Digital ADMA support                                    

< >     Pacific Digital SATA QStor support                              

< >     Promise SATA SX4 support (Experimental)                         

[*]     ATA BMDMA support                                               

          *** SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA ***                       

<*>       Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support # suspect the rest blank

----------

## Fred Krogh

It took me awhile to find: <*> Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support # suspect the rest blank.  I had the rest checked, but not that.  I'll post back when I have that in.

----------

## Fred Krogh

I've gone over your list again (after the change was in and tried), and still no /dev/sr0.  Below I've posted the device section with "not set" lines excluded. *Quote:*   

> # Device Drivers
> 
> #
> 
> #
> ...

 Many thanks for the help.

lines 485-543/1158 54%

----------

## DONAHUE

CONFIG_IDE=y should not be y, can interfere with libata drivers

IDE interface: Device 1b4b:91a0 (rev 12) may be needed, suggested as <M> below; although http://openbenchmarking.org/system/1107020-GR-1TEST425016/1Test/lspci reports Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp Kernel modules: pata_atiixp and another site had ata_generic; both both pata_atiixp and ata_generic are in the .config you posted. you might want to check /boot mounted with df -h and that the new kernel is in it with ls -l (recent date time) . Does lspci -k show a driver assigned? BIOS settings?

 *Quote:*   

>  Device Drivers --->
> 
> < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->
> 
> SCSI device support --->
> ...

 

----------

## Fred Krogh

I really appreciate your patience.  I wish I had better news to report.  Still no sr0, etc, but I think the sg0 to sg2 are new.  (Maybe for the tape drive that I haven't installed yet?  Anyway they don't work for the dvd.  Here is the  part of .config that I posted before. *Quote:*   

> # Device Drivers
> 
> #
> 
> #
> ...

 If there is something else that would be more useful, I'd be very happy to provide it.

----------

## DONAHUE

lspci -k to see if driver is assigned

an oops check

```
df -h 
```

Is /boot mounted?

```
ls -l /boot
```

 Is the kernel date time within minutes?

here:

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg | grep -i sr
> 
> [    1.740025] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
> 
> [    1.740260] sr 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg | grep -i sg
> 
> [    0.234837] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)
> 
> [    0.828590] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
> ...

 

----------

## Fred Krogh

I marvel at you fortitude. *Quote:*   

>  # lspci -k
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0100 (rev 09)
> 
>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # df -h
> 
> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  # ll /boot
> 
> total 4740
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   54106 Jul  9 08:04 config-2.6.39-r2
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # date
> 
> Sat Jul  9 08:38:01 PDT 2011

 

And I see that the time is messed up here.  I had set it but evidently not in way that made it permanent.  It looks to be 5 hours later than it actually is.  But that is probably the correct (wrong) time for the kernel.  Many thanks.

----------

## DONAHUE

oops check part 2

did you create a separate /boot partition or is /boot directory intended to be on the / partition?

an annotated  fdisk -l  or cat /etc/fstab  output might help me understand.

In other words is grub looking for the kernel in the root partition or the boot partition?

----------

## Fred Krogh

/boot has its own partition.  From fstab

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2
> 
> /dev/sda3               /               ext4            noatime         0 1
> 
> /dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  # fdisk -l
> 
> Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
> ...

 

----------

## DONAHUE

```
mount /dev/sda1 /boot

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

check that the driver setup is consistent with your/my last posting of .config/menuconfig

```
make && make modules_install

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.39-r2

reboot 
```

----------

## Fred Krogh

Your patience is rewarded  -- I hope.  I can now read the dvd.  In just copying things I had neglected to notice the noauto on boot.  Thus the kernel was going to the wrong place.  I really appreciate your help.  Thanks,

Fred

----------

## DONAHUE

you should sometime:

```
umount /boot

rm -rf /boot

mkdir /boot 
```

to get the phantom files off the root partition.

if you would 

```
lspci -k
```

 and tell me what driver is in use for the 07:00.0 IDE interface: Device 1b4b:91a0 (rev 12) 

You've provided my first cougar point adventure.

----------

## Fred Krogh

I've fixed boot.  I have a script to make kernels, and I'll mount /boot before that script copies files over.  It's probably not a bad idea to keep boot out of the picture most of the time although with a bootable memory stick it's not all that hard to recover.  And as per your request *Quote:*   

>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8432
> 
>         Kernel driver in use: r8169
> 
> 07:00.0 IDE interface: Device 1b4b:91a0 (rev 12)
> ...

 plus just a little extra.  Thanks again,

Fred

----------

## DONAHUE

Darn. lspci-k does not want to tell what driver. Been fun anyway.

----------

